# my wood shelf brackets



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you guys think? Will these hold some solid stock? They are 3/4" x 1 1/4" maple in the center and 16" standards 3' 6" tall total. I'm spacing 5-32" apart and they will be 57" off of the floor to allow room for my sheet goods rack on castors. If the picture doesn't work, I'll fix it when I make it to the computer.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here they are, all loaded up.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JS,
They look pretty good. I don't see anything sagging in the second pic, so that's a good sign. Keep an eye on them initially to make sure nothing changes. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

looks like they should be fine. The weight is pretty dispersed over the brackets and like Mike said, there doesn't seem to be any sagging. How did you attach the arms to the uprights? Looks good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like they are holding OK. If they stop doing that you'll know PDQ. I wouldn't put anything crushable underneath.












 







.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. The arms are just glued with TB 2 and a couple brad nails. I was pleasantly suprised, the brackets were exactly the same on the level as before the wood load. On a side note, I think I might add 1/4" bolts toward the top of the brackets just to be safe. They are solid maple except for the center spacer which is pine.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

glue and brad nails just doesn't seem enough for this application. i would go with a couple bolts through each arm.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gus said:


> glue and brad nails just doesn't seem enough for this application. i would go with a couple bolts through each arm.


I agree with this and even then I am not sure. The upright part just seems rather small to me.

George


----------



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

Seem pretty small to me also. Depends on how far the horizontals extend. A bolt will only help carry the vertical weight but won't help with the twist. Wouldn't load them up too heavy.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I did use Maple for that very reason. It is quite a bit stronger than standard shelving wood as far as shear load and glue joints are stronger than the actual wood anymore. I am going to make another three for the empty spaces and a small "test subject" to put a load on with a rope and concrete blocks. We shall see.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I love a good stress test. :yes:
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I love a good stress test. :yes:
> Let us know how it goes.


You had better believe it. Can't wait.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i would bolt them also, and keep an eye on them atleast for awhile, drying etc look for cracks, if ya made them wider at the mounting point it would have been better


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is the test subject. I will either add weight tomorrow night or sunday morning.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, so, I'm impatient. I have 2-40.5 lb blocks and 9-8.3 lb blocks on it for 156 lbs. The front is 1/8th lower currently. ALL of the weight is on the front half.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol this is awesome. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's all you got?!?!?!?! Throw some more stuff on that bracket. Really load it up!!! I mean, anyone can hold 156 pounds on a homemade wall bracket. Throw a couple more cinder blocks on 'er.
:laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Up to 207 lbs. I put a bucket under it that is 1/8th inch shorter than the bottom of the block just in case it breaks overnight. If it hasn't broken by then, I'm going to stand on the edge of it. Maybe do a little bounce test. I'm 240 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal. That might do the trick.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jstange2 said:


> I'm 240 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal.


 

There's a visual that I didn't need.  

:laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> There's a visual that I didn't need.
> 
> :laughing:


I take offense to that. Well, maybe not.:rockon: Here is what it looked like right before I locked up for the night. The front was not quite 3/8" lower than when I started. I didn't measure by the wall when I started so that could have "slid" down a small amount since I used only one screw to attach to the wall. 








I'm kinda excited for tomorrow!!:wheelchair: Just remember everyone. This test piece was glued only 18 hours. I used flawed wood also on the subject. I would assume that had I used perfect wood and taken the same measures when gluing and nailing together, whatever the results are, could be better. I am happy with the 207 lbs as of now. I will never have that much weight on each bracket. I was hoping for a solid 125 lbs to be safe.

EDIT..... The bucket was 100% free of the bottom block. It's just there to possibly prevent a crash.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

All I can say is wow. Didn't even move. After church i'm going to find more weight. Gotta at least get some cracks, right?


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok so it did shift on the wall about 1/8th inch. Still trying to think of a safe way to put enough to break it. This is what I have right now. I don't have the toolbox, mud, or tar paper weighed, but I think I'm easily over 300 lbs. Barely 1/4th inch at 207 and about 3/8th inch now over 300. Nay sayers?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. You slay me. This is awesome. MORE, MORE!!!!!! Drive your truck on it. :laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It wont fit in the door. I think 8000 lbs would do it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I gotta say..... I was a nay-sayer :no: too.... It looks like your design is stronger than what it looks like.:yes: I have been watching this thread and getting quite a few laughs out of it.:laughing:

Now I guess is the time you post up the design for others to use/test, what do you say? I really like your design, and will probably copy it when I finally build my addition. Of course I might not be able to do woodworking by the time I get that done. :wheelchair:

Again, very nice job.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm convinced:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I plan on building a very similar lumber rack like this.
Like you I will not go all the way to floor.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

UPDATE!!!! 110 bd.ft. of oak on the bottom row. 60 bd.ft. of cherry on the second row. A bunch of miscellaneous lumbering the third row. To row has been making me nervous for over a year and a half now with WAY too much particle board shelving.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

The cherry was on there for about 3 weeks and the oak for just over 2 months.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess the shelving has withstood the test of time. Great job with that!


----------

